
Reverse Engineering the Tesla Firmware Update Process - yarapavan
https://www.pentestpartners.com/security-blog/reverse-engineering-the-tesla-firmware-update-process/
======
lisk1
In short, nothing special . ubuntu based linux with safe boot feature and a
bunch of shell scripts. QT based user interface. Wonder if the community will
create fully open source linux distro for the tesla cars to substitute the
Tesla one or this is illegal to do?

